# Poniendo en serie +5V y +12V de una fuente ATX



## Ardogan (Dic 14, 2006)

Hola que tal. Mi dilema es el siguiente: en un proyecto de control de motores de corriente continua (con escobillas, imán permanente en el estator, accionamiento por puente H), necesito tener una alimentación de más de 15V, y para alimentar todo voy a usar una fuente ATX, que debo comprar (todavía no la tengo).
Segun lo poco que sé, las fuentes ATX normales traen alimentaciones de +5V y +12V. No quiero llegar al punto de tener que usar un regulador elevador de switching para sacar los, digamos 17V (la tensión que quiero obtener).
Entonces me pregunto si no es posible simplemente poner las tensiones de +5V y +12V, que vienen en el mismo cable (el que alimenta los discos rígidos y compacteras), en serie...
Estuve tratando de conseguir algún esquemático de fuentes ATX típicas, pero no tuve suerte. Quiero fijarme como es el circuito de salida para ver si no va a haber problemas con las tierras, o algo por el estilo (a ver si pongo la tierra de la sección de 5V a +12V y quemo algo).
Ustedes que opinan?, vale probarlo o es una locura?. Si me pueden tirar algún esquemático/manual técnico de alguna fuente ATX comercial para verlo, gracias dobles.

Y bueno, ya que estamos, otra cuestión: me estaba preguntando como puedo hacer con el frenado del motor. Digamos que el motor va girando al tope de la velocidad nominal, y le quiero cambiar el sentido de giro. En esas condiciones el motor va a funcionar como un generador de contínua, y la corriente va a circular desde el motor hacia la fuente.
Entonces, la pregunta es si la fuente ATX se banca corrientes de retorno, del orden de 1 amper, o tengo que rebuscarmela para que eso no pase (opción=sensar la corriente y cortocircuitar el motor con una resistencia de frenado cuando la corriente es negativa).

Bueno gente, cualquier aporte desde ya mi agradecimiento. Nos vemos


----------



## JV (Dic 15, 2006)

Hola Ardogan, como la masa de las fuentes ATX es unica no vas a conseguir nunca los 17V de esa manera. Si fueran masas separadas se puede conectar los 5V a la masa de 12V y obtendrias los 17V.


----------



## maguito90 (Dic 18, 2006)

ardogan, las fuentes conmutadas no solo traen +5 y +12v tambien traen -5v y -12v si tu unes el negativo de -5v y lo conectas con el positivo de +12v entonces entre el positivo de -5v y el negativo de +12v obtendras 17v te lo aseguro porque lo he hecho y no hay ningun problema con esto si consigues la fuente, esta trae una tabla con los valores que corresponden a cada color de cable su voltaje sea negativo o positivo y tambien especifica su corriente 

pero que quede claro esto se puede lograr facilmente creeme ya lo he hecho y he trabajado con circuitos mezclando los voltajes de una fuente conmutada para obtener un v mas alto alguna duda no dudes en contactarme.


----------



## JV (Dic 19, 2006)

Efectivamente maguito90, las fuentes tienen -5V y se pueden obtener los 17V pero Ardogan habla de corriente de 1A y la linea de -5V tiene normalmente 0.5A y a veces menos.


----------



## Lukas B (Dic 20, 2006)

es como dice JV, se pueden obtener lo 17v pero como los -5v tienen poca corriente se bajaria de nuevo a 12v y estarias en la misma, osea eso no sirve. En la web hay varios circuitos de como modificar una fuente at o atx, simplemente cambiando unas resistencias, yo ya he hecho varias, segun las pruebas que hice podes subirlo hasta aproximadamente 20v, si le vas a sacar mucha corriente aconsejo (si son fuentes AT) poner el diodo de los +5v en el de los +12v ya que el de los 5v aguantan mas amperes. Saludos.


----------



## venado_bike (Ene 7, 2009)

Sabes que te recomiendo Ardogan , que modifiques los valores de los resistores de la Pata 1 del TL494.. son 2 resistores.. puestos en Serie. A uno de estos reemplazalo por un valor mucho menor del que estaba.. y al otro sacalo y pone un potenciómetro (Reóstato) y asi vas a poder variar el voltaje de salida.. hasta poder llegar a 17V. 

Yo lo pude realizar y me resulto conveniente.. ya que puede obtener una fuente variable.. ahora estoy viendo si puedo modificar la corriente de salida..y obtener un valor mas alto.. 

Saludos.. espero que te sirva! 





Rafael Riesgo


----------



## JRWolf (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola, venado_bike te comento un par de cositas, 1 creo que a Ardogan ya se le quemo la fuente o lo dejo te fijaste la fecha del ultimo post, diciembre del 2006.
Por otro lado te comento que yo modifique varias fuente ATX y andan perfectamente como fuentes regulables, solo unas consideraciones, primero los capacitores de la salida de 12V aveces repito aveces son de 16V si le sacas 17V el capacitor larga un lindo humito blanco y hasta hace ruido . Tambien te comento que los diodos (que suelen venir en forma de transistor) aveces son de hasta 1A por sobre el valor de corriente maxima incluso en un par de fuentes me resultaron iguales osea que la fuente era mas mentira que yo me saque la loteria. 
Mas alla de eso si tenes en consideracion los valores de tension de los capacitores, los diodos corriente(tension casi siempre es superior a los 40V), el cable/cobre con que esta hecho el transformador grande que es el que tira los +12 y +5, se pueden hacer muy buenas fuentes regulables de bastante corriente y eficientes (recordar que las que usan transformadores normales tienen eficiencia menor al 60%).


Saludos a todos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 28, 2009)

pues bien ya que han desenterrado esta idea, una pequeña duda: si en ves de elevar el voltaje quisiera reducirlo? digamos a 3.7V, que tedria que acer con la resistencia mencionada ariba?


----------



## JRWolf (Abr 30, 2009)

Helminto necesitas 3,7V justo porque sino de una ATX tenes 3,3V que a veces son 3,1 y otras 3,6V, mas alla de eso variando la resistencia que sale de los 5V hacia la pata 1 del TL494 varias esta salida de tension, la idea es que tomando una Vref el 494 funciona en relacion a este valor segun datasheet del 494 Vo=Vref (1+R1/R2) como se come eso bueno R1 seria la resistencia que va desde la pata 1 hasta la salida Vo, y R2 va de la pata 1 a masa. En una fuente R1 es un conjunto de resistencias y el valor de Vo es una relacion entre 3,3V, 5V y 12V por lo general.

Resumiendo creo que era asi, si aumentas R1 aumenta la tension Vo si bajas R1 baja Vo, solo fijate de la salida de 5V hasta la pata 1 y descubriras cual seria R1, tambien de la salida de 5V se utilizan otro conjunto de resistencia para sensar corriente estas no deberias tocarlas.

Para probar primero busca esta resistencia que seria R1, luego pone con la mano un resistencia de 10 veces su valor en paralelo con esta y asi en la salida notaras la diferencia deberia bajar el valor de la salida 5V, con una resistencia en paralelo con la de la rama de 12V tambien baja la tension.  
Cabe mencionar que sin mayores mayores cambios algunas fuentes ATX pueden empezar a hacer rrruuuuiiidooo brrr brrr, si varia mucho puede apagarsela fuente el ruido es porque la frecuencia de funcionamiento o relacion prendido apagado que controla el 494. Si ves que no baja mucho y esta haciendo mucho ruido tenes que bajar la R2 que iria de la pata 1 a masa yo la llevo hasta un valor entre 600-1500ohms (puede tener hasta 3 resistencias en paralelo originalmente).

Yo diria que en vez de bajar la tension de 5V trates de subir la de 3,3V es un proceso similar depende de la fuente tambien, no lo trato de explicar porque en algunas fuentes es casi el mismo pero en otra usa integrados totalmente diferentes transistores y otras yerbas. Por ejemplo  algunas usan un TL431 en este viene de 3,3V por medio de una resistencia a la entrada, Vi, Vref, reference (si es estilo transistor es la pata 1 si es estilo dip8 es la pata 8), nuevamente modificando esta resistencia modificas la salida de 3,3V.

Bueno no la complico mas bye. 

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 30, 2009)

pues muchas gracias JRWolf, y perdona mi mala memoria, que se me ha pasado el hecho del voltaje de 3.3V, si me parece mas viable elevar este voltaje, ya lo armo y te aviso como queda y de nuevo gracias


----------



## lcrs11 (Mar 6, 2015)

Amigos tengo un pequeño problema, necesito una fuente de 9V y 2.4A, el caso es que a la salida de 12V de una fuente ATX de PC, le conecte un regulador LM317 con un transistor PNP Tip32 y con sus respectivas resistencias y potenciometro.

El caso es que en vacio regulo el potenciometro para obtener 9V, pero cuando conecto la carga el voltaje baja a 7.5V, midiendo con tester la corriente a la salida del LM317 apenas llega a 2.2A.

No se porque baja el voltaje si la fuente ATX traquilamente puede suministrar 10A.

El circuito armado es el siguiente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2015)

El TIP32 es de poca capacidad de corriente para esa aplicación.

*TIP2955*


----------



## lcrs11 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pero el tip 32 soporta 3A y para mi aplicación supuse que era suficiente.

La causa por la que hay la caida de tension se debe a eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2015)

lcrs11 dijo:


> Pero el tip 32 soporta 3A y para mi aplicación supuse que era suficiente.
> 
> La causa por la que hay la caida de tension se debe a eso?




Sería *"Relativamente"* apropiado si el dispositivo trabajara en conmutación, pero lo está haciendo de forma lineal.

Mirar en datasheet "Maximum Safe Operating Area (SOA)"


----------



## lcrs11 (Mar 6, 2015)

Gracias por la información pero sigo sin compreder, ya mire los gráficos y el tip 32 muestra 3A y el 2955 16A.

Bueno voy a provar con el transistor que me dices pero se debe a eso la caida de tension?

adjunto las imágenes, si me estoy equivocando para ser corregido.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2015)

Busca literatura sobre transistores y leela muy detenidamente, para poder entender y comprender lo que las hojas de datos dice, ya que la informacion que proporcionan es importante y sobre todo lo que te marco fogonazo el SOA (Safety Operation Area) ya que nadie le da importancia y veras que si un transistor puede manejar por ejemplo 100 y 3A no se lo puede utilzar a su máxima capacida en todos sus parámetros simultanemante y eso es lo que expesa esa curva, para la tensión más elevada, la corriente sera muy inferior al máximo y para la corritnee más alta la tensión sera muy inferior al máximo. por otro lado otro punto que se te escapa es que si un dispositivo disipa 30W es imposible utilizarlo al máximo ya que para el ejemplo que te di serian 300W 10 veces....
Un mìmino de precaución y bastante ajustado seria utilzar  un TR que maneje el doble de corriente de la que necesito, para tu caso 4.8 A lo cual esta muy por encima del tip 32. Es ideal lo que te aconsejo fogonazo, ya que con dcho transistor no tendras problemas aún ante  sobre cargas accidentales, ya que dispa unos 90W el  triple del TIP32


----------



## jreyes (Mar 6, 2015)

El problema puede estar en que le fuente de poder no es capaz de mantener los 12V con esa carga. Algunas fuentes llegan a marcar 11.5V casi en vacío. Además es posible que la fuente no esté en las mejores condiciones (filtro de salida pronto a fallar, aunque desconozco tu caso).

Una salida podría ser usar un zéner programable, el TL431.

Un dibujo:










Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 6, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> El problema puede estar en que le fuente de poder no es capaz de mantener los 12V con esa carga. Algunas fuentes llegan a marcar 11.5V casi en vacío. Además es posible que la fuente no esté en las mejores condiciones (filtro de salida pronto a fallar, aunque desconozco tu caso).
> 
> Una salida podría ser usar un zéner programable, el TL431.
> 
> ...



Hola...Del lado(entrada) que sacaste la muestra para la tensión de referencia del TL431 no mantendrá la tensión de salida estable al variar la carga aplicada.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 6, 2015)

Buenas noches

El LM317 para una optima regulación necesita, al menos, una diferencia de 3Voltios entre la entrada y la salida, si quieres tener 9Voltios en la salida, en la entrada tendrás que tener por lo menos 12Voltios.
Las fuentes de PC, en la salida de 12Voltios suelen tener algo menos ~11,7 

En tu circuito, y para un consumo de 2Amperios, en la Resistencia de 0,6Ω caerán 1,2Voltios por lo que en la entrada del Regulador tendrás ~10,5Voltios, en estas condiciones el Regulador difícilmente funcionará correctamente 

Si en la entrada y en la salida del Regulador no pones los correspondientes Condensadores, lo más probable es que el Regular entre en oscilación, y haga cualquier cosa menos regular.

Sal U2


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2015)

El Lt1084 es un regulador ajustable  del tipo low drop y maneja hasta 7.5A 
El LM1084 es ajustable low drop y maneja 5A
El LM1147 es ajustable low drop y maneja 800mA
El MC33269 es similar a los anteriores


----------



## lcrs11 (Mar 6, 2015)

> El problema puede estar en que le fuente de poder no es capaz de mantener los 12V con esa carga. Algunas fuentes llegan a marcar 11.5V casi en vacío. Además es posible que la fuente no esté en las mejores condiciones (filtro de salida pronto a fallar, aunque desconozco tu caso).



Algo que no se me habia ocurrido era medir el voltaje de la fuente, efectivamente en vacio me marca 12.05V pero cuando le conecto la carga la fuente ATX me entrega 10V.



> El LM317 para una optima regulación necesita, al menos, una diferencia de 3Voltios entre la entrada y la salida, si quieres tener 9Voltios en la salida, en la entrada tendrás que tener por lo menos 12Voltios.




Creo que ahi esta el porque no tengo los 9V a la salida del regulador LM317.

Ya ire comentando como me va cuando consiga un trafo de unos 4A.



> Si en la entrada y en la salida del Regulador no pones los correspondientes Condensadores, lo más probable es que el Regular entre en oscilación, y haga cualquier cosa menos regular.



Perdon que pregunte algo muy basico pero mejor salgo de la duda de una vez, los capacitores tambien son necesarios aunque el voltaje lo este tomando de la fuente ATX ya que ese voltaje esta completamente rectificado.
Es mas que obvio que pensaba colocar los capacitores pero cuando lo arme con un trafo.

De todas formas les agradesco a todos por la colaboracion, realmente se me han aclarado algunas dudas con los comentarios.


----------



## MrAlphonse (Mar 7, 2015)

Pasa lo siguiente: El tip entra en polarizacion cuando el voltaje de la resistencia está entre los 0.6 y 0.7 v. Ese voltaje lo alcanza cuando tienes 1 amper pasando por el Lm317, el Lm317 "soporta" hasta 1.5 ampers, pero solo con un buen disipador. Por experiencia, los reguladores sin disipador trabajan bien mas o menos hasta en 50% de su carga, despues, todo puede pasar. Asi que a ese regulador le estas exigiendo mas de lo que "puede", pues estas haciendo que te entregue 1 amper (66% de la carga) y que despues entre el tip. Cambia la corriente de polarizacion, ponla en 300ma, calcula por ley de ohm que resistencia debe de ir para que, al pasar esa corriente por la resistencia, esta alcance los 0.6 o 0.7 v. En pocas palabras: Cambia esa resistencia de 0.6 ohms por una que este entre 1.2 ohms (para 500ma de corriente de polarizacion) y 2 ohms ( para 300 ma de corriente de polarizacion).

Cambiala y nos cuentas como te va. Pd: simulalo y mide la corriente que pasa por la resistencia y por el tip, veras que cuando estas en 2 ampers, esos 2 ampers no pasan por la resistencia al 100%. Se divide la carga entre tip y regulador, pero solo despues de alcanzar la corriente de polarizacion.



Pd2: calcula la potencia de tu resistencia, no te vayas a llevar un susto.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2015)

La mayoria de los CI mencionados necesita 1V -1.2V más que la salida en la entrada, retoca el ajuste de la fuente para que suba un poquito y tendras más margen


----------



## lcrs11 (Mar 7, 2015)

MrAlphonse dijo:


> Pasa lo siguiente: El tip entra en polarizacion cuando el voltaje de la resistencia está entre los 0.6 y 0.7 v. Ese voltaje lo alcanza cuando tienes 1 amper pasando por el Lm317, el Lm317 "soporta" hasta 1.5 ampers, pero solo con un buen disipador. Por experiencia, los reguladores sin disipador trabajan bien mas o menos hasta en 50% de su carga, despues, todo puede pasar. Asi que a ese regulador le estas exigiendo mas de lo que "puede", pues estas haciendo que te entregue 1 amper (66% de la carga) y que despues entre el tip. Cambia la corriente de polarizacion, ponla en 300ma, calcula por ley de ohm que resistencia debe de ir para que, al pasar esa corriente por la resistencia, esta alcance los 0.6 o 0.7 v. En pocas palabras: Cambia esa resistencia de 0.6 ohms por una que este entre 1.2 ohms (para 500ma de corriente de polarizacion) y 2 ohms ( para 300 ma de corriente de polarizacion).
> 
> Cambiala y nos cuentas como te va. Pd: simulalo y mide la corriente que pasa por la resistencia y por el tip, veras que cuando estas en 2 ampers, esos 2 ampers no pasan por la resistencia al 100%. Se divide la carga entre tip y regulador, pero solo despues de alcanzar la corriente de polarizacion.
> 
> ...



Muy buena explicación, efectivamente tienes razon el mayor consumo de corriente circula por el transistor, eso claro en la simulacion, lo probare armando y te cuento como me va.

En la web encontre esto me parecio interesante, del porque es mejor utilizar un transistor darlington.

http://panamahitek.com/regulador-de-voltaje-de-alta-corriente-con-lm317-y-bypass-transistorizado/


----------



## MrAlphonse (Mar 7, 2015)

Pues si quieres hacerlo por Darlington, no hay problema, solo te digo que con la modificación de la resistencia es mas que suficiente. Ahora, si lo que quieres es disminuir la corriente que pasa por el LM317 solo disminuye mas la corriente de polarización (es decir, aumente el valor de la resistencia), con eso al aumentar el consumo  de corriente en el LM317 la proporción de corriente que pasara por el transistor sera mayor que en la del LM317 y por lo tanto podrás exigirle mas corriente al TIP que al LM317. Analiza bien cada una de tus posibilidades. Aumenta el valor de la resistencia y simula, veras que la corriente que pasa por el transistor aumenta si disminuyes la corriente de polarización.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 7, 2015)

Agregar un transistor darlington solo complica el problema ya que le sumas por lo menos 1.2V a la caída del regulador.

Puedes seguir el consejo que te da pandacba y ajustar tu fuente de poder o bien hacer el circuito con zéner programable que require menos caída de tensión (1V a lo mucho) y puede suministrarte sin problemas 3A.




Saludos.


----------



## lcrs11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Pues les comento que el regulador anda perfecto al Tip42 le puse un buen disipador y por ahi esta circulando  a plena carga poco mas de 2A y por el regulador como 300 mA, con una resistencia de 2 ohm 4W mas que suficiente, les agradesco mucho por la ayuda.

Cambiando de tema acerca del diseño del filtro que va despues de los diodos rectificadores encontre y de hecho un amigo me recomendo que usara la siguiente formula:

C=(5*I)/(f*Vmax)
donde:
I:corriente que suministrara la fuente.
f:frecuencia de la red.
Vmax: tension de pico de salida.

Para mi caso I=2.4A, Vmax= 12*1.4142=16.97V.

Y el capacitor que me sale es de 14142 uF realmente grande.

Por otro lado en la web encontre informacion y segun recomiendan colocar el filtro de acuerdo a la corriente osea por cada Amperio 1000 uF, de hecho he visto fuentes de 3A  con filtros de 4700 uF.

Me gustaria que si alguien sabe pueda orientarme por que una cosa son las formulas y tal y otra la practica pero en este caso se aleja bastante de 14402 uF a 4700uF


----------



## MrAlphonse (Mar 9, 2015)

Que bueno que ya este funcionando. El filtrado de una fuente depende del tipo de carga a alimentar, hay muuuchas configuraciones. La "normal" es de 1000 micros por amper, pero te repito el filtrado depende de la carga. Por ejemplo muchos para audio usan entre 5 y 10 mil micros por amper, por las exigencias de corriente que llegan a presentarse en periodos muy cortos de tiempo. Esperemos voz experta en ese ambito.


----------



## lcrs11 (Mar 9, 2015)

```
depende del tipo de carga a alimentar
```

Mi carga son motores.

En este caso que filtrado me recomienda.


----------

